# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Bị Treo Máy Khi Mở Các File Clip! Help!!

## kientrogia24h

mình đã dùng kaspersky (bản dùng thử) để quét và diệt hết trojan nhưng máy vẫn bị, mỗi khi mở các file clip (.flv, .wmv, .avi, ...) thì có lúc xem đc, có lúc ko, bị treo, phải restart hoặc nhấn tắt máy = nút nguồn, còn nếu vừa mở máy lên ko mở các file clip, thì các ứng dụng khác vẫn chạy bình thường

mọi người chuẩn đoán giúp mình với nhé! thanks!

----------


## giantapta

ko ai có thể giúp mình sao ??? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## icanfly

> mình đã dùng kaspersky (bản dùng thử) để quét và diệt hết trojan nhưng máy vẫn bị, mỗi khi mở các file clip (.flv, .wmv, .avi, ...) thì có lúc xem đc, có lúc ko, bị treo, phải restart hoặc nhấn tắt máy = nút nguồn, còn nếu vừa mở máy lên ko mở các file clip, thì các ứng dụng khác vẫn chạy bình thường
> 
> mọi người chuẩn đoán giúp mình với nhé! thanks!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này có thể là do chương trình xem những file clip của bạn đang bị lỗi, nên khi chạy file nó hay bị treo. bạn thử down chương trình này về rồi cài vào máy để xem các file đó xem có bị lỗi không: http://filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/ 
hoạc cũng có thể do dung lượng ram của máy bạn thấp dẫn đến tình trạng khi bạn mở các file clip nó phải load lên ram gây ra full ram và máy sẽ bị treo. để khắc phục tình trạng này bạn thử tắt các chương trình chạy ngầm định trên máy bạn bằng cách vào run >> rõ msconfig >>ok>> chọn tab stanup >> trong đó bạn tắt hết tất cả các dấu tích đi, chỉ cần để lại chương trình diệt virus cho khởi động cùng windows thôi. >> restart lại máy. làm như vậy bạn sẽ giảm bớt được phần nào dung lượng ram sử dụng khi khởi động máy.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

